# Closet vs bathroom extension



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is the door to the closet shown in the bedroom ?

I'd keep a closet, but might look weird with 2 doors in a row (1B)


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Doorway added in option 2 ...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd go with 1a then = closet access from the bathroom


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone else has more suggestions ?


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I also would go for option 1A. I like the openess of option 2, but wouldn't want you taking space from the bedroom for a replacement closet. Also, it's nice to have closet access directly from the bath area for "her" closet...


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Seems like 1A is the way to go. My wife also doesn't like the idea of taking up space from the bedroom. Good for me as 1A has the least amount of work involve among all 

Will there be any potential moisture problem by putting the closet inside the bathroom? I'll vent the bathroom to the outdoor, it's currently into the attic  (what fan size do I need for the bathroom + closet size = 100sq ft.?)

Thank you.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Stephen S. said:


> Seems like 1A is the way to go. My wife also doesn't like the idea of taking up space from the bedroom. Good for me as 1A has the least amount of work involve among all
> 
> Will there be any potential moisture problem by putting the closet inside the bathroom? I'll vent the bathroom to the outdoor, it's currently into the attic  (what fan size do I need for the bathroom + closet size = 100sq ft.?)
> 
> Thank you.


Keeping the wife happy with the easiest option: Priceless! :laughing:

Shouldn't be any moisture problems with the closet as long as the door's closed when generating humidity. I can't advise on fan size (although 100sf is not a huge bathroom; don't think there's much risk that you'll be undersized).


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems they recommend bathrooms have 8 ACH (air exchanges per hour)

So 100 x8 = 800 /8 = Min 100 cfm
Anything rated 100 or over would be good
We don't use our fan in the winter, we need the humidity in the house

We have a small bathroom & our fan is rated at over 100 I think


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

By the way, I think the final bathroom layout with option 1A will be 70sf. No need to include the closet in the estimate for fan consideration...


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Great, so 100cfm fan is more than enough to do the work  Thank you guys !

More questions …

1) What do you guys think of putting a new window at the wall above the bath tub (will be a soaking tub), I saw posts that putting windows in bathroom is looking for trouble but above a soaking tub without much splash should be less problematic? 

2) Windows size suggestion? 5’ wide wall … I saw from a diy site that I don't need to make temp support wall if I cut only one wall joist while framing, is that true? The exterior tub wall is a supporting wall with roof truss system on top.

3) Here's a picture of the wall (made of 2x4's), with fiberglass insulation (r11) + cuts made on the paper facing interior while I removed the fiberglass shower. Any way to add more insulation by replacing with something else? If I don't need to replace the insulation, should I fix the cuts by taping or add a poly to cover the whole wall ?

4) Any good soaking tub suggestions?

5) My plan is to do a Kerdi shower system + Ditra floor (waterproof!) and I'll use Denshield as the backerboard for new shower wall (Double protection? Redundant?) Can I thinset the Kerdi above painted/textured walls?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't see a problem with a window above a bathtub
Problems arise with windows in a shower subjected to water over time
R15 will fit in a 2x4 wall


----------

